# Some bland noise in the background



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

As I noted here before, I have taken to shamelessly plugging my own artwork on YouTube, in the form of slide shows accompanied by music. My problem was to get hold of recordings that are both suitable and in the public domain, so I decided to start writing some myself. Perhaps a questionable decision, but there you go. 

Anyway, here's one. It is more New Age than classical and will decidedly not appeal to those who want to hear a sonata or string quartet - bland and very repetitive, as New Age stuff is supposed to be. It's just as accompaniment to the slide show really, and for that any unobtrusive plinking and plonking in the background will do.

What actually worries me more about it is that the melody sounds terribly familiar. I _think_ it is derived from some or other Irish folk tune, but I can't be sure, and I'm hoping and praying I'm not plagiarizing a living composer. If I am, I'll have to remove the thing again and try something else!

Well, here we go - listen at your own risk, and if this is too much to bear, go check out my other videos there, which do feature real music.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Love the pictures. The music does remind me of something but I'm not sure what it is, I'm thinking a movie soundtrack of some kind?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

beautiful man, I loved it!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> Love the pictures. The music does remind me of something but I'm not sure what it is, I'm thinking a movie soundtrack of some kind?


Could also be a soundtrack, and I'm hoping I didn't go and directly copy someone else's music! I can live with it if it turns out it is merely an "inspired by {fill in name of film composer here}" kind of piece.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> beautiful man, I loved it!


Thanks. Now we just need to find out whether it is actually mine.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It does sound really familiar, I want to say like a pop song I've heard somewhere before.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Effective - for me, it does not sound overtly familiar.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, here's one thing it reminds me of - Irish folk song, as I thought in the first place...






But I do think my version is sufficiently different to count as something else. 

Definitely has that so-called "Celtic sound"; I think the melody is modal rather than tonal, but I don't have enough music theory to tell!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Maybe you just succeeded in creating a melody that is so vivid it feels like we've always known it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Well, here we go - listen at your own risk, and if this is too much to bear, go check out my other videos there, which do feature real music.


This sounds pretty real to me, melodic and very nice.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Pugg said:


> This sounds pretty real to me, melodic and very nice.


Thanks! Oh, and extra special thanks (board software insists I say more before I can post!)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For some reason it reminds me of Baroque era music. I think it's the rhythm.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Gentle and nice piece. It could be great if it's slightly more developed.


----------

